# Lake Eufaula



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Thought i would post about our trip to Lake Eufaula in case anyone is headed that way or interested in going....

We had a TX last saturday and caught total about 17 bass. It was a fun day and my first trip to Eufaula since i was a kid. We put in out of Lakepoint and fished up around Witches Ditch early catching a few on topwater in the grass. 

We worked our way south to the lower end where we found alot clearer water. We caught some down there to give us a limit but no gooduns. All catches down there were on splatterback crankbaits.

Around 1pm we went back north towards the weigh in and fished a close by creek and thats when the magic happened. We found a shallow flat with a ton of pad stems. If you ever see these pad stems you better fish em. Started pulling white spinnerbaits through the pad stems and started rippin some lips. In about 45 minutes i caught about 10 bass. Lost a 6 pounder at the boat. 

Anyway it was a great trip we weighed in 12# which nabbed us 11th place. If i would have caught the big girl we would have been close. If you are thinking of going DO IT that place is awesome. Just watch the stumps and run in the buoeys.

Good Fishin

Ben


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv heard there is some big bass on Lake Efaula


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Eufaula bass*

That's a nice report on Lake Eufaula. Sounds like the lake is healthy to me but just recently I was reading an article about the decline on quality of bass up there. One of the reasons is attributed to too many bass being returned that are keepers. Here is an interesting article on all this.

http://www.courierjournal.net/news/...Only!/Bass_Decline_Noted_in_Lake_Eufaula.html


----------



## midnight son (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for that report. I've got a tourney up there 23/24 with a buddy. We are more familiar with the areas north of Lakepoint, as we fished it often a few years back and launched out of Florence Marina on the GA side. Antone else here have any tips on areas up that a way or close to Lakepoint that we could hit quick? Thanks....looks as though all things are happening earlier this year.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> That's a nice report on Lake Eufaula. Sounds like the lake is healthy to me but just recently I was reading an article about the decline on quality of bass up there. One of the reasons is attributed to too many bass being returned that are keepers. Here is an interesting article on all this.
> 
> http://www.courierjournal.net/news/...Only!/Bass_Decline_Noted_in_Lake_Eufaula.html


Thats a good read, you know its hard to make people keep fish these days but we really need to start. People wonder why the fishing was so good 20 years ago, its partly because every person that went had a STRINGER not a LIVEWELL, oh well times have changed but definitely an area of concern.


----------

